# Favorite online store- post it here!



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2019)

With the start of the new year, many are placing orders to restock much needed item needed for managing our herds and flocks. I thought it would be good to start a thread so those that are newer to this the world or raising livestock might have some good resources. 

This is for all animals, so I decided to put this in "random ramblings". I hope others see this and post some of their favorite places.

Here are a few of my favorites: 

https://www.premier1supplies.com/

https://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/

https://www.valleyvet.com/

http://www.partsdeptonline.com/

https://www.jefferspet.com/

https://www.amazon.com/ 

https://www.caprinesupply.com/


----------



## Carla D (Jan 9, 2019)

I’ve never bought anything livestock/animal related on line except a bad of goat treat pellets. I would love to have feed/treats/supplies come to our door and not have to drive around looking for them.

I know you can buy chicks, ducklings, eggs, etc. online or through a catalog. Is there such a site where rabbits, and other small critters?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2019)

Have any others had problems getting Tetanus Antitoxin?  I can't find it anywhere.  My vet doesn't have it and can't get it either.     Several of the sites will let you go through the order process only to cancel the order after it's placed or post it "out of stock" at the last minute.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Have any others had problems getting Tetanus Antitoxin?  I can't find it anywhere.  My vet doesn't have it and can't get it either.     Several of the sites will let you go through the order process only to cancel the order after it's placed or post it "out of stock" at the last minute.


Did you try Valley vet?

We probably need to order more. I’ll have to ask my vet if she knows anywhere to get it from.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 10, 2019)

I did - they don't have it.  I tried every supplier that google brought up - nothing!   I tried TSC ordering online and they accepted my order and then canceled it within 5 minutes.  I called my vet and even they can't get it. He said they haven't had it for several months and they think they might not get any for several more months.

They said there is a nationwide shortage.  I hope they're wrong!


----------



## Carla D (Jan 10, 2019)

We can’t find any in this area either. The only tetanus I can find and have is CD&T.


----------



## Foxtrotters19 (Jan 10, 2019)

www.sstack.com
www.horseloverz.com

I like to give my horses herbs instead of a lot of chemicals
www.silverliningherbs.com


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 10, 2019)

I was able to put tetanus toxoid in a shopping cart on Valley Vet and it shows as 'in stock'.  We don't use it so I'm not familiar with the Toxoid part of the med.  CD&T won't do what you need to do?

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=09022DC6-1F3A-48DD-A553-765AFAAB4316


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 10, 2019)

Tetanus toxoid is available...tetanus antitoxin is not.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 10, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> They said there is a nationwide shortage. I hope they're wrong!


They aren't wrong exactly....It's a semi-global shortage as well, and it appears to be related to another shortage.
One of the major manufacturers (Merck) has had problems with their production of human pediatric hepB vaccine for many months (since mid 2017) and it is expected to continue.
Another drug manufacturer, Glaxo, is stepping up production to fill in the void, but that is what is causing the shortage of the TaT..



> On its Current Vaccine Shortages & Delays webpage,(www.cdc.gov) the CDC said GlaxoSmithKline will mitigate the shortage of pediatric HepB vaccines with supply to meet full demand in the United States.
> 
> GSK will do so using its monovalent pediatric HepB vaccine (Engerix-B Pediatric) and its diphtheria, tetanus toxoids and acellular pertussis (DTaP); HepB; and inactivated polio vaccine (IPV) pediatric combination vaccine (Pediarix).


----------



## Rammy (Jan 10, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Have any others had problems getting Tetanus Antitoxin?  I can't find it anywhere.  My vet doesn't have it and can't get it either.     Several of the sites will let you go through the order process only to cancel the order after it's placed or post it "out of stock" at the last minute.


Ive gotten it at TSC before, but also have bought it on Valley Vet. I have gotten my pets vaccines and horses vaccines from there before.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 10, 2019)

https://www.atozvetsupply.com/Fort-Dodge-Dog-Vaccines-s/167.htm
Have you tried here for the antitoxin?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 10, 2019)

Rammy said:


> https://www.atozvetsupply.com/Fort-Dodge-Dog-Vaccines-s/167.htm
> Have you tried here for the antitoxin?


Yep... But thanks for the suggestion. 


Item# Item Name Our Price Qty *Add*
995-035719 Tetanus Antitoxin 10x1500iu * 

 $24.99 
(Out of Stock)*
995-012700 Tetanus Antitoxin 1x15000iu 50ml * 

 $19.99 
(Out of Stock)*
995-007425 Tetanus Antitoxin 1x1500iu * 

 $3.99 
(Out of Stock)*
Check the items you wish to purchase, then click


----------



## Carla D (Feb 22, 2019)

I wonder if there are any other favorite online stores. His thread didn’t get very big, but I think this thread was a great idea.


----------



## Rammy (Feb 23, 2019)

Amazon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 23, 2019)

Jeffers


----------

